# DaYan V ZhanChi Magic Cube DIY Kit



## frizz07 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have solved a picture cube with only 3 unique faces with the help of the internet (and this forum). I really liked doing this and wanted to learn, but i don't have much money so i bought a 3 dollar cube from the corner shop  no surprises, it locks up a HELL OF A LOT!

anyway, i am willing to spend a little more now and am pretty sure i want to get this cube 

Where would you suggest i get it for cheap (i live in Australia but can buy online if necessary)?

Also, is DIY an okay way to go? it seemed to be cheaper DIY, but as a first timer, how likely is it that ill do something to make it suck?

anyway, all constructive input is very much appreciated, so thank you in advance 

EDIT: Do i need other things? Lube, etc? i enjoy solving cubes... but im not hardcore or anything, in fact, im a total beginner  so i mean, can i just get a cube, and think about investing in other things like lube later, or should i just get it straight away?

EDIT 2: Im looking to spend $20 or under (however, tell me about anything under $50), so please recommend other cubes if you think that they are better and please explain why you think they are  maybe even a list of best for $20, $30, $40 and $50, yes that would be good  cheers guys


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 23, 2011)

..oh so many smilies

i'd say go to speedcubeshop and get it there


----------



## Mnts (Sep 23, 2011)

In my opinion lube is very important and for a cube I would recommend something like ghost hand II or F-II they are easy to control smooth and fast they would fit your skills.


----------



## frizz07 (Sep 23, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> ..oh so many smilies
> 
> i'd say go to speedcubeshop and get it there


 
thanks


----------



## Goosly (Sep 23, 2011)

Buy a ZhanChi from CubeDepot (which will be 17~19 US dollars, including shipping) and get Shock oil from Ebay (6~7 US dollars)


----------



## frizz07 (Sep 23, 2011)

Mnts said:


> In my opinion lube is very important and for a cube I would recommend something like ghost hand II or F-II they are easy to control smooth and fast they would fit your skills.


 
ok thanks ill have a look at them as well


----------



## frizz07 (Sep 23, 2011)

Goosly, cheers


----------



## frizz07 (Sep 23, 2011)

looking at Godly Guhong and thinking yes 

Opinions???


----------



## aaronb (Sep 23, 2011)

http://puzzleaddictions.com/index/333.html
They have DIY Zhanchis for $18 and Assembled for $18.50. They have free shipping, and also offer a free corner mod which makes the cube's torpedoes run smoother. I will buy from them. (When I need a new cube, but I already have a Guhong which is another great cube)

The Zhanchi is one of the best cubes. Some people prefer Guhongs, and some prefer Zhanchis, both are great cubes. Generally, people wouldn't consider spending over $30 for a 3x3 cube, so I think you would love a Zhanchi. If you want to get a pre-lubed cube, and want it done by people who have done it many times, you could order from lubixcube.com, but I would just suggest ordering from Puzzleaddictions.com, and lube it yourself when you know how, and when you need it.

Edit: The Godly Guhong is supposed to be an amazing cube. It is supposively the equivalent of the Lubix Elite, which goes for almost $100 on Ebay (Way to much if you ask me) If you don't mind spending an extra $10, it is probably worth it. I know with my Guhong, it was a pretty good cube, but then I tried doing some of the modifications myself, and it improved the cube quite a bit.


----------



## frizz07 (Sep 23, 2011)

aaronb said:


> http://puzzleaddictions.com/index/333.html
> They have DIY Zhanchis for $18 and Assembled for $18.50. They have free shipping, and also offer a free corner mod which makes the cube's torpedoes run smoother. I will buy from them. (When I need a new cube, but I already have a Guhong which is another great cube)
> 
> The Zhanchi is one of the best cubes. Some people prefer Guhongs, and some prefer Zhanchis, both are great cubes. Generally, people wouldn't consider spending over $30 for a 3x3 cube, so I think you would love a Zhanchi. If you want to get a pre-lubed cube, and want it done by people who have done it many times, you could order from lubixcube.com, but I would just suggest ordering from Puzzleaddictions.com, and lube it yourself when you know how, and when you need it.


 
im getting tempted by the Godly Guhong from puzzle addictions... what do you think?


----------



## aaronb (Sep 23, 2011)

Here is a list of the modifications done to a normal Guhong, that he does to the Goldy Guhong:
http://puzzleaddictions.com/index/mods.html

Like I said before, it should be a great cube, and worth the extra money, but if you decide to spend $11 dollars less on a Zhanchi from that site, you will still probably be still quite happy with your cube.

And if all you are used to is a cheap store-bought, a Godly Guhong is probably unneeded, and I would just get the Zhanchi.


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 23, 2011)

Theres an Australia based store... in Australia (really?)
kubarroo.net
Very good service, good cubes and decent prices ;]


----------



## bigwilly808 (Sep 23, 2011)

frizz07 said:


> im getting tempted by the Godly Guhong from puzzle addictions... what do you think?


 
I purchased it because it seems to sound like one of the best cubes ever. I'm still waiting to get a tracking number. Izovire is probably really busy because he has to take like 2 hours to make the GG.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 23, 2011)

AsianCubing said:


> Theres an Australia based store... in Australia (really?)
> kubarroo.net



The store is kubaroo.net


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 23, 2011)

yeah Kubaroo is good, got my zhanchi there, Tim is a nice person


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 23, 2011)

Get a Ghosthand II, It will fit your needs as a beginner. I just think that starting out with a really good cube is kind of stupid. Plus, there only about $8.


----------



## frizz07 (Sep 23, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I just think that starting out with a really good cube is kind of stupid. Plus, there only about $8.


 
Well i haven't been cubing very long, but from my other experiences i would say this:

i have played guitar for 11 years and own 4 guitars; i bought each of them because i was left wanting once my skill caught up to the quality of the guitar - so i upgraded. if i bought the fourth guitar first, i would have saved a lot of money.

the only times it is a bad idea to get the upgraded version first is if:

1. it would hinder you at your current skill level. eg. attempting your first solve of a cube, without help, on one of those crazy cubes with a billion different shaped pieces on each side. <<< that won't stop you from learning, but it would make it a lot harder.

2. it will suffer from immense wear and tear before you begin to utilise it's upgraded features. eg. buying a really nice caligraphy pen and giving it to your child who just started learning to write. <<< will need to replace despite initial investment.

3. it will be outdated before you begin to use it's upgraded features. eg. buying an ADSL2+ router while on an ADSL 1 connection, then when you upgrade, you skip ADSL2+ and go straight to fibre and having to buy a new router. <<< will also need to replace.

Therefore, unless cubes suffer from a lot of wear and tear and need to be replaced often at beginner/intermediate levels of use, i won't regret buying a good 3x3x3 that i won't grow out of. So i guess i should be asking you - do cubes suffer a lot of wear and tear at low to moderate levels of use?

thanks for the suggestion, however i am willing to spend more now, to avoid spending more money in the future. unless you can fault that logic, i will get either the Godly Guhong or the ZhanChi


----------



## Jostle (Sep 23, 2011)

The godly guhong is just that, godly. Also, Izovire is a cool guy, eh mods cubes and doesn't afraid of anything. Though, It might be kind of expensive, if you don't want to spend that money i'd suggest the zhanchi. If you get it from puzzleaddictions he lubes it for you, so you don't need to worry about lube.


----------



## frizz07 (Sep 24, 2011)

Jostle said:


> The godly guhong is just that, godly. Also, Izovire is a cool guy, eh mods cubes and doesn't afraid of anything. Though, It might be kind of expensive, if you don't want to spend that money i'd suggest the zhanchi. If you get it from puzzleaddictions he lubes it for you, so you don't need to worry about lube.


 
yeah im pretty sure this will be the way that i'll go... especially seeings it will be lubed already


----------



## MWilson (Sep 24, 2011)

1. Buy a regular ZhanChi. DIY, assembled, black or white, it doesn't matter. Just go with your preference.

2. Use a sharp edge like a knife or some scissors and take off the little molding imperfections on the edges (48-point edge mod, search youtube). This is way easier than it seems.

3. Get some differential or shock oil. Traxxas 50k is a safe bet and really cheap. You can get 60cc for a few dollars. You could also get Lubix, but it's $20 for 8cc and has gives the same results.

If you just want to order everything online from one shop then just 
grab the $10 2cc Lubix, and if you ever run out (takes a ton of lubing to use up even 2cc) then get the Traxxas and you'll have a nice Lubix branded syringe to put it in.

4. Order some small 3x3 (for F type cubes) half-bright sets of stickers off cubesmith.com and get a sheet of either the bright blue or light blue stickers as well since the regular blue is too dark.

5. When you get your cube and stickers, take the stickers off and then take the cube apart and lubricate it: Put a _very small_ amount of lube where the washers, springs, and screws come into contact. This won't help much with the turning, but it completely prevents the "spring" click sounds you sometimes hear with cubes when you turn a face.

Once the centers are screwed back into the cores, have them screwed in tight enough so that there's about 2mm of space between the center and the core when you pull on the center. Don't measure it out, just eye-ball it. Hold it apart and put a _tiny_ bit of lube in the gap, then let it close. Do that to all sides. Tighten then to about 1mm gap afterwards.

Hold the core with the centers screwed into it with one of two opposite sides in each hand, and use your middle and ring fingers to spin the cube really fast. After a few seconds you'll feel it starts to spin easier and spin on it's own for longer. Do that to all three axes.

Put the cube back together except for one edge and put like a 1mm diameter drop of lube on the inside surface. On the edge you haven't put in yet, put another tiny drop of lube underneath the torpedo where the corner pieces slide in and out of. Put the edge in and mess around with the cube to work the lube in until it feels good.

You should have used so little lube that it looks like you didn't even used any from the container/syringe.

6. If some of the center caps don't seem to fit right, swap them around with one another and rotate them until they do.

7. Put the stickers on. Use tweezers and take your time.

This all takes less time and skill than it seems at first, and it's actually fun if you're into cubing. It's also the kind of thing you'll want to be able to do if you keep going with cubing.

8. Have fun with your new cube.


----------



## gundamslicer (Sep 24, 2011)

frizz07 said:


> looking at Godly Guhong and thinking yes
> 
> Opinions???


 
That's old... Stick with the zhanchi


----------



## frizz07 (Sep 24, 2011)

@Dominate... you are tempting me... i recently built my first computer after people told me its not as hard as it seems, and i loved it (have built two more since ;P)


----------



## Godmil (Sep 24, 2011)

Why the recomendation of small stickers? Normal size fit fine. Also arguably the larger colour surface area could help with recognition.


----------



## Shamankian (Sep 24, 2011)

Some people (me included) prefer to have smaller stickers on their cubes. It helps ME (as in, not everyone) recognize it much better. But ye, go with standard if you do not know your preferrence yet.


----------



## aaronb (Sep 24, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> That's old... Stick with the zhanchi


 
The Lubix Elite is old, but it is still one of the best cubes.
If anyone plays guitar, A '57 Gibson Les Paul is old, but is it still not an amazing guitar?

I would get either the Godly Guhong, if you don't mind paying that much, The Zhanchi from Puzzle Addictions if you wan't it pre-lubed and with the corner mod. Like others said, Kubaroo.net is a good site to look at; I haven't ordered from them personally, but Tim Major seems like a nice guy.


----------



## Procket (Sep 24, 2011)

I would recommend a FII, you can get them from speedcubeshop for 10 dollars, and then buy some lubix to make it even better, or you could get a alpha cc and FIII from speed cube for around 20 dollars aswell


----------



## MWilson (Sep 24, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Why the recomendation of small stickers? Normal size fit fine. Also arguably the larger colour surface area could help with recognition.



I used the larger ones on my Guhong and they made it look very bulky. I guess it is preference. I started speedcubing with a Cube4You Tile Cube (ugh) and got used to the sexy look of it:






When I put regular size stickers on my ZhanChi the stickers were really close together, like:





But with the small ones it looks just like the first picture, but without the braille.

About the recognition speed, it makes no difference. Using half-bright cubesmith with a nicer blue does help I think though. It at least makes it way better looking (preference).


----------



## jrb (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Purchase.html

I would go with the Lubix ZhanChi if you are willing to pay $20.



aaronb said:


> the Goldy Guhong



This made me lol.


----------



## aaronb (Sep 24, 2011)

jrb said:


> This made me lol.


 
I love Guhongs made of Gold, they turn so smoothly.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dominate said:


> I used the larger ones on my Guhong and they made it look very bulky. I guess it is preference. I started speedcubing with a Cube4You Tile Cube (ugh) and got used to the sexy look of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I be using the Cubesmith halfbrights (small size) with a bright blue on my ZhanChi... I am lovin' it


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 25, 2011)

jrb said:


> http://www.lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Purchase.html
> 
> I would go with the Lubix ZhanChi if you are willing to pay $20.


 
Why a Lubix one?


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 25, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Why the recomendation of small stickers? Normal size fit fine. Also arguably the larger colour surface area could help with recognition.


 
Wrong, normal size started going into the holes at the corners of the cubies. Small size fits like a dream.


----------

